# Which output setting to use 720p or 1080i



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

Which output gives the better picture - from a technical standpoint? My HD set can handle either one, so which should I choose?

Thanks,


----------



## bbomar (Oct 18, 2004)

See the second post by DonLandis in this thread:

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36522


----------



## chuckbernard (Aug 3, 2004)

bbomar said:


> See the second post by DonLandis in this thread:
> 
> http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=36522


I can't argue with what he is saying there except:

If you have a projection TV (i.e., analog) AND it is capable of displaying a native 720P signal AND you are watching a 720P source (e.g., ABC's MNF, or ESPN-HD, etc.) then you will get a much better result viewing at 720P than if you allowed your receiver or TV downgrade the signal to 1080i.

Yes, the 1080i sounds like the highest resolution BUT 30 frames per second of interlaced content is BLOWN away by 60 frames per second of non-interlaced 720p. Huge difference when watching sporting events like NFL, NHL or other fast moving sports.

However, if you are watching a native 1080i content program then watching it at 720p would be lame!

All that being said, I can finally come to my main point. One of the 921's greatest weaknesses is that it DOES NOT have a native signal pass through mode. I get so tired of switching to 720p output mode to watch Sunday night and Monday night football. Not to mention all of the ABC HD content and soon to be Fox HD content which will also go 720p.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

chuckbernard said:


> Yes, the 1080i sounds like the highest resolution BUT 30 frames per second of interlaced content is BLOWN away by 60 frames per second of non-interlaced 720p. Huge difference when watching sporting events like NFL, NHL or other fast moving sports.
> 
> However, if you are watching a native 1080i content program then watching it at 720p would be lame!
> 
> All that being said, I can finally come to my main point. One of the 921's greatest weaknesses is that it DOES NOT have a native signal pass through mode. I get so tired of switching to 720p output mode to watch Sunday night and Monday night football. Not to mention all of the ABC HD content and soon to be Fox HD content which will also go 720p.


chuydkbernard, I keep mine set to the native 720p for my Sammy. Transmissions in 1080i are automatically down-converted and 480p are up-converted with aspects of 16:9 and 4:3 respectively. If I try to watch a 1080i program with the 921 set to 1080i, there is no increased viewing area nor improved picture quality. Actually, using the 921's 1080i makes for a fuzzy picture, especially with L211.


----------



## steverw (Dec 20, 2004)

With my monitor (plasma), there is a noticeable difference in the brightness of the display between 1080i and 720p: repeating exactly the same content using the 921 DVR controls, 1080i is brighter, but 720p seems richer, somehow.

Don't know if this is due to my monitor, to the 921 or to the content, just my observation. After much back-and-forth, I've settled on 720p for now.


----------



## tecman (Dec 18, 2004)

What about for an LCD projector (Panny PT-AE700U) using component video (720i, 720p, 1080i)? And, how do you know when native content is 1080i?

I have only had my 921 for one day so be kind...


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jul 15, 2004)

TonyB said:


> Which output gives the better picture - from a technical standpoint? My HD set can handle either one, so which should I choose?
> 
> Thanks,


I don't think your Tosh will display 720p as 720p....it bumps it up internally to 1080i....so you may as well set your 921 to 1080i output.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

On my 60 inch Hitachi LCD there is zero detectable difference between the two regardless of the channel or program including fast action sports. Therfore I leave it on 1080I.


----------



## Riker (Nov 30, 2004)

I lost almost all of my equipment recently due to my outlaws flooding my house (jackasses) and had to get a new scaler amoung other things and new hd unit. This DVDO scaler has a lot of settings my old one did not. Anyone have any idea on what settings to put the 921 one and then on the DVDO? 
My scaler also has component and DVI input and passthrough, which one should I use and should I use the vga out of the scaler or dvi-rgbhv converter connector?
thanks
R.


----------



## Rondo1 (Jan 4, 2003)

OK I'll ask. As a newbie to the 921 and HDTV, how am I supposed to know when the original content is 720p or 1080i? Is there an easy way to tell what the native resolution of the HD program is at the time?


----------



## C*Tedesco (Jan 31, 2004)

Rondo, that's a good question. I also want to know what do the HD channels that we have broadcast in. I thought ESPN HD was 1080i, but I'm hearing that might not be the case. Also, what about FOX, CBS, NBC,ABC etc?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

All HD channels except for ABC, FOX and ESPN are 1080i. ABC, FOX and ESPN are 720p.


----------

